

Austin has enough technical talent, going to Silicon Valley to find it is silly - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2011/09/26/austin-has-enough-technical-talent-no-doubt-about-that/

======
gdltec
The idea of going to Silicon Valley and try to get technical talent to move to
Austin is a little silly. SV already has an ongoing fierce battle for
technical talent between local companies... besides, I do believe Austin and
Texas in general has plenty of techies with the required skills and
experience!

